# CNC Ported & Polished LS6 Heads...



## Phantom2004 (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm looking to upgrade the heads & cam in my 2004 GTO, and I'm wondering who out there in the performance world (LPE, SLP, MDMC) gets the best flow numbers and HP increases over stock on there CNC Ported & Polished LS6 Heads & cam packages. 

I want the car to still be streetable...

My ultimate plan for this car is to upgrade to headers, then cat-back exhaust, then the heads & cam, then a blower.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Phantom2004 said:


> I'm looking to upgrade the heads & cam in my 2004 GTO, and I'm wondering who out there in the performance world (LPE, SLP, MDMC) gets the best flow numbers and HP increases over stock on there CNC Ported & Polished LS6 Heads & cam packages.
> 
> I want the car to still be streetable...
> 
> My ultimate plan for this car is to upgrade to headers, then cat-back exhaust, then the heads & cam, then a blower.


Dart just released a head for the LS1 and they look (and flow) bad ass! Pm me for pricing, I gaurantee it's cheaper than anyone else! :cheers


----------



## Phantom2004 (Sep 18, 2005)

Do the DART heads flow better than CNC ported and polished LS6 sets? :confused


----------



## yellow04gto (Sep 23, 2005)

save the money and get the blower first...you will have to change the cam if you do the heads and cam first..plus the blower will give you the greatest thrill


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Phantom2004 said:


> Do the DART heads flow better than CNC ported and polished LS6 sets? :confused


Yes they do....


----------



## EDC (Nov 28, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> Yes they do....


I have to ask...

Since these heads are not yet released, how can you say they flow better???

Ed


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

Sorry to interupt the post, but,...

Can you just do the heads without the cam?

Is it the mind set that if you are going to spend 3k on heads why not spend 4 hundred and do the cam too?

If we went with aftermarket heads only on an 04 could you get 30rwhp out of it?


----------



## EDC (Nov 28, 2004)

StocktonRaider said:


> Sorry to interupt the post, but,...
> 
> Can you just do the heads without the cam?
> 
> ...


We've seen actual GTO combos that bolted on a set of AFR 205 cylinder heads (having good exhaust already installed) picking up about 40-45 "peak" RWHP with great average Tq across the board...

Real World:

A stone stock M6 2004 GTO with 289 "peak" RWHP picked up to a 401 "peak" RWHP by bolting on a set of AFR 205 heads, a very small custom camshaft, long tube Kooks headers and a ported OEM TB. A twin to it, with less than 1500 miles, made 398 RWHP with identical mods. Both tuned by the same shop, the same week.

Why do a cam-head swap at once? It's worth about 60 more rwhp over heads only!

Ed


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

EDC said:


> We've seen actual GTO combos that bolted on a set of AFR 205 cylinder heads (having good exhaust already installed) picking up about 40-45 "peak" RWHP with great average Tq across the board...
> 
> Real World:
> 
> ...


I agree, and to answer your previous question I know a guy that works at DART (that's how I found out about them) and the prelim. testing #'s are better.....


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

if that is the case(401rwhp) heads and cam seem like a much better deal than a supercharger, and you can tell people it's stock!


----------



## 04gtolover (Feb 10, 2005)

you can get 400rwhp with just cam. lts. cat back no cats, underdrive, cold air and ported throttle body. ask GTODEALER he told me about a guy that did it. :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

04gtolover said:


> you can get 400rwhp with just cam. lts. cat back no cats, underdrive, cold air and ported throttle body. ask GTODEALER he told me about a guy that did it. :cheers


 :agree .... the cam will be friggin' huge, if you can afford it go with heads and cam, you can get the same if not better power with a smaller cam! :cheers


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> :agree .... the cam will be friggin' huge, if you can afford it go with heads and cam, you can get the same if not better power with a smaller cam! :cheers


DANG!

That matched with a shift kit and a cai and tune would be a nasty combo.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

StocktonRaider said:


> DANG!
> 
> That matched with a shift kit and a cai and tune would be a nasty combo.


Yep, and throw in a stall w/ a small shot-o-nitrous and sticky tires and you've got axle snapping fun!! :lol:


----------



## EDC (Nov 28, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> :agree .... the cam will be friggin' huge, if you can afford it go with heads and cam, you can get the same if not better power with a smaller cam! :cheers


On the first item... We all will have to see what Dart's results are once the real McCoys hit the market. I've seen plenty of Beta test stuff that looked great but had disappointing results when put into production. The only way to be sure they are up to the task of the AFR heads is to buy them CNC'd to be assured of consistant performance and quality... 


For your cam/head comments... Very true...

Here's a couple of "real world" examples of that philosophy...

JJW Dyno 

Navybo Dyno 

Bone Dyno 

Ed


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

EDC said:


> On the first item... We all will have to see what Dart's results are once the real McCoys hit the market. I've seen plenty of Beta test stuff that looked great but had disappointing results when put into production. The only way to be sure they are up to the task of the AFR heads is to buy them CNC'd to be assured of consistant performance and quality...
> 
> 
> For your cam/head comments... Very true...
> ...


 :agree


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

are there any cams legal for california? 

The heads are 50 state if I get the smaller ones? 205s?


----------



## EDC (Nov 28, 2004)

StocktonRaider said:


> are there any cams legal for california?
> 
> The heads are 50 state if I get the smaller ones? 205s?


I don't believe anyone is going through all the red tape to get a profile CA legal but, I think the testing is the same as MA and NJ, and I've had to do custom profiles for those guys. Remember, it's the "tuner" that helps tremendously when you mod these things too.

As for the AFR 205 heads emissions compliance, I don't believe they have done anything in that regard, but I can check for you.

*EDIT: The AFR 205 and 225 LSx heads are approved for Ca EO....*

If you mod an OEM head, you may be able to "sneak" by the visual but again, the tuner will know about how to best pass the actual testing.

Ed


----------

